# Large Community Tank



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

My dad (God Bless HiM) has scraped saltwater altogether. He want a 300 + gallon tank (not sure yet possibly as big as a 1,000)(driving me nuts) :twisted: but not just a large tank he wants large fish and a large community tank at that. His idea is a school of oscars as the center peice again as i have said in my other threads this is a year + into the future. The oscar school and silver dollars or tins or both? I dont know and i am going mad.

What do you guys think what would you do for a large freshwater display tank?

(Help Me) :frustrated:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

:lol:

Ask your father to give us a list of fish he exactly wants and we'll narrow down the list. This is exciting.

Good luck.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

If you get the dimensions of the tank in Inches, multiply them together and divide by 231, you should be within a couple of gallons of the actual capacity.

If you've got a tank in the 500 gallon range, it might be really cool to do Dorados. There was an article about the in TFH last month. Nice fish, but BIG. At that size, your also in the right ball park for Red Bellied Pacu - if the glass is strong enough.

That's a big enough tank where you could do Oscars, Uaru, Jacks, And maybe a Tiger Shovelnose or similar big catfish. Oh, and Gibby Plecos.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Oscars are overrated.:shock: Here's my list where you can choose some of your fish including Tophat's.
Dorado, Polypterus(Why not?:twisted: ), Uarus, Peacock Bass, Severums, Shovelnose, Plecos, JDs, BGKs, Chalceus, silver dollars, tinfoil barbs, datnoids, arowana, pacus, or fire eels.

Too many choices. Monsters are becoming quite a trend here now.:smoke:


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

He doesnt know what he wants. I was going to try to talk him into maybe clown knifes and arows with tins and silvers but he wants large colorful fish and he had an oscar in a 50 gallon tank that he was in love with so he is hooked. I dont know he wants "the ultimate eye catcher". I have a place where i can get a 240 gallon with an 2ft arow, a 26inch clown, 2 7inch bala sharks, 6 6inch red hook silvere dollars, and 2 large catfish of some type?. If they still have them i think they would be great when we get this tank going. If it is large enough maybe add large oscars and more bala sharks?

What do you think? What would you do if you had a 300 gallon + tank?
And thank god for no more saltwater. ( i think the price broke him :welldone: )


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

bf2king said:


> What do you think? What would you do if you had a 300 gallon + tank?


Bichirs, chalceus, silver dollars, severums and fire eels for me.:smoke:


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

cool anyone else?

Me 4 balas, 4 tins, 6 silvers, 1 clown knife, 2 crap machines (oops mean plecos) ( need some thing big to eat the algea), and 1 Blue Arow.

Just cause it would be a bit excentric for a 20,000 with 2 aropiama gigas (giant pirarucu)


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Since i have a 300+ ill tell you what my plan is. 

1 south american lungfish
7 clown loaches
5 species of bichir (will be more before im done)
3 indo datnoids
3 ngt datnoids
1 thin bar dantoid
1 silver datnoid
3 geophagus surinamensis
3 satanoperca daemon
3 spotted freshwater flounders 
1 african arowana (edit- i always forget him.)
Thats where I'm at now just waiting for a lot of the fish to grow out.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

nice most fish i really want i cant get do to i live in florida thus most are illegal like pirahna, fw stingrays, most arows, and giant pirarucu.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Depending on the actual dimensions of the tank, in a 300 gallon, I'd go with 3 to 6 silver Arowana and a pair of Gibbiceps Plecos.

Failing that, I'd build a tank around a number of Giant Gouramis. Since I have never really considered a tank that large, I don't know for sure what would work with them, but I would look at Oscars, Uaru, and some catfish in the 24" range.

Actually, now that I think about it, I might very well go with Largemouth bass, Sunfish, Bullheads, and Yellow Perch, Maybe a couple 2 or 3 American Eels and have a little piece of the lake I grew up near in my living room.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> 2 crap machines (oops mean plecos) ( need some thing big to eat the algea),


The larger plecs aren't usually very good algae eaters. While small, or some small species like the BN plecs are better algae eaters but would not be a good choice if you plan to keep lots of big fish.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks for the info julie.


----------

